# just want to know what pigeon medicine people are using



## pigeongirl06 (Mar 22, 2006)

i just want to know what kind of pigeon medicine other people are using to treat these pigeon sickness that work because there are so many kind out there.lots of money can be spend on medicines that you dont even know that it works.so i just wanted to know. natural kind and non natural.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pigeongirl, 

There is a huge selection of medications out there for pigeons. What are you looking for exactly or wanting to inquire about? There is a long list of diseases and problems that pigeons get, and an even longer list of medications to treat those diseases.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Everyone always wants a "cure-all" but there really isn't one. If you're going to keep pigeons and only want to keep the bare essentials, then the five that I have found to be the most commonly useful are Flagyl (Metronidazole), Baytril (Enrofloxacin), Bactrim (Trimethoprim/Sulfa), Corid (Amprolium) and a wormer (Ivermectin, Levamisole, bunch of those). Those can cover a lot but they're certainly not all-inclusive by a long shot. If you don't know your way around drugs, you can do as much harm as good. Pigeons have died due to overdoses and such.

Pidgey


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*the medicine chest*

Amoxicillicin 250 mg, 4 in 1 tabet called Tony's Treasure, Sulfazine not spelled right. wormer, fishzole, Nystatin, Terramyicin, AVC, Oxiane, Vitmins and electrolytes, probotics, triple antibotic. That is all I can think of.


----------



## pigeongirl06 (Mar 22, 2006)

im looking for medications that will treat any kind of sickness that a pigeon can get. i know their is a long list but i think the main ones are:wormers, paratyphoid,sallamanella,cankers,coccidiosis,e coli,respiratory infections. i have tried those all in one stuff and i dont believe it works.if u cant mis meds together than how do they put all that stuff together. i think its less effective.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

pigeongirl06 said:


> im looking for medications that will treat any kind of sickness that a pigeon can get. i know their is a long list but i think the main ones are:wormers, paratyphoid,sallamanella,cankers,coccidiosis,e coli,respiratory infections. i have tried those all in one stuff and i dont believe it works.if u cant mis meds together than how do they put all that stuff together. i think its less effective.


Canker: Meditrich-100mgs, Spartrix (Carnidazole 10mgs) If you have both, you
can rotate, and also use together in severe cases 

Coccidiosis: Baycox, Amprolium, *Sulmet, *Albon, Clazoril

Paratyphoid/Salmonella: Baytril liquid 10%

Ecoli: Bactrim (Trimethoprim/Sulpha)

Worms: Ivomec (Ivermectin Injectable), Medpet's Mediworm (Roundworm, Tapeworm, Hairworm), Vetafarm's Wormout Tablets Pigeon & Bantam All Wormer (Threadworms, Tapeworms, Roundworms, and Caecal Worms).

*Sulmet is also used for paratyphoid, bad gut bacteria although Baytril is the drug of choice for Paratyphoid/Salmonella.

*Albon is also used for paratyphoid/salmonella respiratory infections, although
Doxycycline would be the drug of choice along with a couple of others.

fp


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Good Thread Pigeongirl06, 

The #1 problem for Pigeons is Canker/Tichomonias that causes so many of us to think the sickness is other diseases. It is the most important drug for all Pigeons in "MY OPINION"... I use 1st choice - Emtryl (Dimetridazole) & 2nd choice - Ronidazole. If I couldn't have any other drugs for my Pigeons it would be Canker drugs!!

Sulmet 
Amprolium
Doxycycline
Tylan (Tylosine Tartrate)
1st - Mediworm by Medpet - 2nd Ivomec (For Worms)....
Red Cell Vitamins (For Horses) but best Vitamins for Pigeons
Oxine AH for sanitizer
I haven't never used Baytril, & hope I never have to. It worries me that so many use this powerful of a drug so indicrimanatly......

These are just My Opinions & Experience's............. Happy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I would only add a caution in regards to Dimetridazole, that it has to 
be used w/caution, a bird can OD on it when added to the water if the water
isn't pulled and replaced w/regular water especially on hot days when they tend to drink more. There are different ways of dealing w/the problem, Chalmers has a good article on it. Ronidazole is a good choice as it is easier on babies, and also is good for Gardia. Although unless you plan to get rotational options, I guess my first choice w/be Metronidazole(Flagyl) as it too, is used as an antibiotic and is well tolerated by pigeons. Perhaps Metronidazole and Ronidazole might suit your needs for canker.

It's always best to have rotationals on hand so that you don't face the issue of resistancy to the drugs you are using for a given illness.

Oxine AH is an excellent choice for a sanitizer, as would be Nolvasan. Both can also be added to the water as well.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeongirl06 said:


> i just want to know what kind of pigeon medicine other people are using to treat these pigeon sickness that work



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12553 Garlic

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10568 Other naural ways to heal

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5760 Prevention meds and more

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12627 Natural antibiotics


----------



## pigeongirl06 (Mar 22, 2006)

i was wandering if all these meds are ok when they are feeding their babies.


----------



## pigeongirl06 (Mar 22, 2006)

one more question, where can these meds be found.do they have it on foys, seigal,new england pigeon.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

The above links will bring you to the supply houses. You may need to get some things from different sources in the links. Think you'll find that most recommend that you give treatments before the breeding season for usual problems like canker/coccidiosis/worms. Baytril would not be good to give to a baby, as it can interfere w/the bone growth, just fyi, even though I realize that you are asking about the parents. 

The natural products are good as it is easy to throw a bird's system off, so it is better to keep them in good condition w/supplements that keep them healthy as opposed to needing to treat w/drugs. Just common sense. Also, if you have a vet in your area that you can drop a poop sample off to for lab work, it is less expensive than having the actual office visit. The antibiotics are good to have on hand for an emergency, but the things that folks commonly treat for are things like canker, worms, coccidiosis.

fp


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Reply*



pigeongirl06 said:


> i was wandering if all these meds are ok when they are feeding their babies.


Pigeon Girl, I have to say NO to this question. I "TRY" not to use any Medication while raising young. I do most of my Medication Before Breeding, & after then in between Races.. Canker could be an exception to this if I suspect one or more has it & the drug of choice would be Ronidazole, but I haven't had this problem for so many Moon's.... People like me & most that I know of on this forum do not have Medic., Vet, Degrees, so can't & shouldn't perscribe dose's etc.. Things I have learned have been more by trial & error for me & many others that Pigeons have been so much of our life, & couldn't pay Vets there huge $$$$ prices, that many of them still didn't do as well as 90% of us suspected. Some of us like me were Mailmen, not Lawyers $$$. Please remember that I have Racing Pigeons in Lofts & am not a rehabber that "may" have to take more drastic measures than I......... Happy

Feralpigeon, I agree & know that Emtryl (Dimetridazole) like (Enheptin) our 1st Canker known drug), before Emtryl/Flagyl was known can cause problems (usually Temporary Drunken-ness) for folks that haven't tried all the Canker drugs & don't understand Dosages for hot weather times, breeding, smaller breeds like Rollers, etc., but I THINK that the Dimetridazole works better & faster than all these drugs on the internal Canker that we can't see, like on the Liver etc. that a person would only know if they have Posted Birds, If I were a Vet., I'd send most home with Ronidazole as it is the hardest to overdose, & Flagyl 2nd..... I have read Dr. Chambers & others, but know they have chances of Law Suits, etc. that they have to stay way on the Safe Side on what they say.... Thanks for bringing this up, as it could be a problem for some.. On the good side, I've never lost or had perm. damage to a Racing Homer on Emrtyl (Dimetridazole), but have had some Rollers that looked bad for awhile in my younger years!!!!....... Happy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Happy, I could be mistaken, but I think that he recommends a technique when using the Dimetradizole that will help ensure that the overdosing doesn't occur. It's been a while since I've read it, but that's my recollection. Also, your comments on the internal forms of canker and Dimetradizoles success rate is an interesting perspective and I'll keep that in mind, good info.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Think you'll find that most recommend that you give treatments before the breeding season for usual problems like canker/coccidiosis/worms.
> fp



I can recommend the Globals Multi-mix, we always used it before breeding and I never had a problem.


----------

